# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Видеонаблюдение

## Hellen82

Здравствуйте. Заранее приношу извинения за, возможно, смешной вопрос, но суть такова: может ли взломщик организовать видеонаблюдение через Интернет, если веб-камеры в компьютере нет, но предполагаемому злоумышленнику известен IP-адрес, (он статический)? Физический доступ в квартиру исключен. Со стороны ребят, которых я подозреваю, были намеки на инфракрасное излучение (?), это мне вообще недоступно, но судя по всему, они действительно получили какие-то изображения. Повторяю, камер у меня нет. 
Я понимаю, как это звучит, но я не шизофреник, честное слово.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Здравствуйте! Как Вы сами уже понимаете, если нет того, на что можно снять видео/сделать снимок, не получится ни снять видео, ни сделать снимок  :Smiley: 
Инфракрасное излучение - ну это что-то из области игры в шпионов.  :Smiley:  Не поддавайтесь на провокацию, ребята, наверное, просто шутят.

----------

*Никита Соловьев*,  *mrak74*

----------


## Hellen82

Спасибо, но в том-то и дело, что они не шутят, и у меня есть абсолютно достоверное подтверждение, что они  получили какое-то изображение, когда я работала за компьютером в темноте, ночью на кухне. Они писали про какой-то ИК-датчик. 

С этими ребятами я поссорилась 4 месяца назад на одном форуме, среди них оказался профессиональный IT-шник, мне ломали с тех пор все, что можно, включая вебку в ноуте, (потом выкладывали видеоролик со мной на ютуб, правда, почти сразу удалили), ящик на гмейле, хотя пароль был 15 знаков; отслеживали как-то мои перемещения по другим сайтам, просто выдавали мне точный список, где я была, что посещала, хотя "удаленный помощник" и проч. у меня отключено, комп на пароле и пр. 

Что с этим делать - я решительно не представляю. 
Менять провайдера и ай-пи? Менять сам компьютер, раз его столько раз ломали? 

У меня Windows XP SP2, Аваст 6, Spyware Terminator c включенным HIPS, SpyShelter, каждый день сканирую утилитой Dr.Web, меня все равно ломают. Брандмауэр встроенный, но все порты опасные я отключила, как отключила, когда это началось, 30 "опасных" служб Виндоус. 

Буду очень благодарна любому совету.

----------


## olejah

> у меня есть абсолютно достоверное подтверждение, что они получили какое-то изображение


Эти ребята могут быть хоть какими крутыми айтишниками, но они не маги-фокусники ведь правда? Если камеры, либо другого устройства, умеющего получать снимки, на компьютере нет/не подключено, это все мистификации.
Если же, по Вашим словам, на ноуте есть вебка - другой разговор, тогда все вышеперечисленное возможно.

 Первый и самый главный совет:




> У меня Windows XP SP2


Вот это срочно надо исправлять. Срочно. Какая бы защита в виде антивирусов и брандмауэров ни была, все будет бесполезно, если у Вас ОС будет не обновлена. Сама по себе уже ХР это угроза безопасности, а с SP2 надеяться вообще не на что. Так что примите совет - приобретите Windows 7, создайте ограниченную учетную запись (статей "how to" в интернете полно) и выходите в интернет из под нее. Рекомендую еще выбрать разрядность - х64, там будет не так-то просто загрузить "левый", неподписанный драйвер в систему.

Либо, в крайнем случае делаем так:
1. Обновляем ХР до SP3 + все последующие обновления.
2. Создаем ограниченную учетную запись в ХР - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=29609
3. Выходим в инет через нее.

Вообще, очень рекомендую почитать - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=121902 Много полезного.

----------


## Hellen82

Спасибо большое за дельные советы, сама об этом думала, но в том-то и дело, что они, хоть и не волшебники, но получили каким-то образом эти снимки. Я сегодня увидела парочку. Это абсолютно не похоже на традиционную фотографию, это расплывчатый фиолетовый силуэт, но я угадываюсь точно, вообще на рентгенограмму похоже, только не черное с белым, а фиолетовое. 

И совпадают часы: два часа ночи, я работала за компьютером на кухне, свет был выключен. У них на форуме были иронические комментарии, что ты теперь наша ночная звезда, мы тебя можем фотографировать, но только в темноте. И снова были намеки на инфракрасные датчики. 

 Веб-камеру мне ломали в старом ноуте, сейчас никаких камер в моей квартире нет. Я не понимаю, что это за шпионская технология такая? может, за мной наружка ведется, извините за черный юмор.

----------


## PavelA

> это расплывчатый фиолетовый силуэт, но я угадываюсь точно, вообще на рентгенограмму похоже, только не черное с белым, а фиолетовое.


Почему Вы решили что это Ваша фотография?

----------


## Hellen82

Потому что, несмотря на всю "расплывчатость", да - это я. Черты лица, прическа, да все. Это не отфотошопленные фотографии меня периода взлома вебки на старом ноуте, тогда были длинные волосы у меня, теперь подстриглась, и да - на новых, "фиолетовых" снимках я с короткой стрижкой. 

Вы поймите правильно, мне не до смеха. Меня уже послали на одном форуме, с тем же аргументом: если нечем делать снимки, их нельзя сделать.
Да, нечем, у меня нет видеокамеры. Но снимки были сделаны. Это не вымысел, они их как-то сделали. 

И я не могу понять: как? Они писали про инфракрасное излучение.

----------


## olejah

*Hellen82*, попробуйте просто последовать моим советам выше. Защитите свою информацию одним из предложенных методов. А потом посмотрим, будет ли все еще работать инфракрасное излучение.  :Smiley: 
P.S. Я не смеюсь, просто предлагаю сделать действительно полезные вещи.

----------


## Val_Ery

> У них на форуме были иронические комментарии


А ссылочку можно на этот форум?!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Посмотрим... а потом поговорим об ИК-фотографии... (иль термографии)

----------

